# Ride of the Valkyries



## Rafen (Oct 21, 2008)

Basically it is what it sounds like there is an inquisitor Plus His “crew” (you can pick psykers, guardsmen, tech priests, Sisters, assassins mostly human factions) tell your name and gear slight back ground age don’t go crazy on gear make it seem realistic with what you have. 

The story is that Inquisitor Lacertus and crew are going to a Large Compound that the Imperium has lost contact with. Lacertus is a newer inquisitor and doesn’t know what to expect. one flight later they arrive at the compound to find it over run with rouge psykers and damons. Lacertus and his team must find the cause and destroy it.

If you have any problems or suggestions add to the story message me plz
(this is my first RP thread so help me out I am planing to make this a short story if it is good enough)


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Sounds pretty good Rafen, I'm not going to play, but I'll more than happily offer you some help in GMing if you would like it.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

I would suggest a character sheet and perhaps an example to go with it. It makes it easier for people to know what to put down when making a character.


----------



## Rafen (Oct 21, 2008)

It is kinda ment to be free let the imagination go wild i like to see peoples creativity in motion


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Its a good intention Rafen, but you honestly are best off setting up some ground rules so that people do not make overly powerful characters that seem perfectly capable of running the show themselves.

Rules can create boundries and limits, but those are not nearly as constricting as you might think. Believe me, even with the already lax limit you have for character types (it doesn't seem like your looking for daemonhosts or space marines, which can be a good thing) everyone still has an enormous variety of choices.

As far as the characters are concerned, might I suggest putting a limit on certain types such as assassins, sisters, and tech priests? Guard, psykers, and your average inquisitorial retinue are slightly more common and easier to acquire, and are often slightly less powerful. (For example, only allow one techpriest, one assassin, and up to two sisters of the same order; but you have to have two or three of any mix of the other characters first.)


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

DR is right mate, but you are doing well.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Well there's no worry of my character being overpowered.

Name: Rail Trelk
Position: Ratling sniper, yes that's right you heard me
Equipment: Sniper rifle, flak armour, combat knife
Background: Trelk is a young yet skilled Ratling from Cadia. He is fast and has good reactions yet when it comes to close combat these are really only good to prolong the inevitable as he has poor stamina and strength. His accuracy though is very good and the advantage of him being small is that he can hide and avoid detection. He is very cheery yet clearly corrupt at the same time, as he has a great love of food, alcohol and especially gambling. . .


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

name: tobius rex
position: calexus (anti psyker?) assassin
wargear: standard, but carries an exitus pistol and LOTS of the special rounds
Background: a veteran of several crusades, Tobius has killed numerous heretic leaders and psykers, most notably txanch, champion of Tzeench. though he was an exellent shot, he is a null, making him an excellent candidate to become a psyker-hunter. he does have slight sociopathic tendencies, but when drunk, he is as psyko as a kitten.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

OOC: Who voted awful? I want to know whats so wrong with this?

Name: Kenny

Position: EX penal liegonair

Equipment: Chainsword, autopistol, two frag grenades, flack, neclace made of his enemies teeth. 

Background: Kenny was a fairly slow moradin who was to dumb to do anything but join the iron guard. He didnt do so well, and never made it past being a basic trooper. He was a horible shot, and his low intelegence didnt endear him to the other guardsmen. One day, the other guardsmen played a prank on him that lead him to falsely report an ork invasion. Paniced, the colonel deployed the whole regiment. The comander ended up looking like a fool, and took his anger out by tosing Kenny to the woulves. Literaly. The 97th penal liegon, known as the woulves took him and he wasent expected to last a day. He did. In his first combat, everyone realised that although he was dumb as a stump he was stronger than anyone else in the liegon. He went far in the 97th, and eventualy hacked and slashed his way to freedom. He was offered the chance to join the retenue of the inquisitor and took it imediately. He had grown a love for fighting where his brain should have been, and he didnt want to do anything else. After he joined the inquisitor, he began to colect the teeth of those he killed in the name of the emporer, and to this day wears an ever growing chain of them around his neak. His years with the inquisition did him good, the inquisitors sage gave him seasons in the imperial creed and on the workings and operation of some of the more rudementery technology used throughout the imperium. She also taught him high gothic, witch he took to with suprising ease for his intelegence. Although he was fairly unintelegnt he was learning many skills and lessons only the most informed would normaly have knowlage of. 

From then untill the present, he became more and more educated, and now it can be said he is as smart or smarter than most guardsmen. Fighting is still his true love however, and the recent death of the sage at the hands of heretics has seen him more withdrawn and prone to violent outbursts than usual.

Although he has become more educated, he still maintains the demenor of a fairly unintelegent person.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Name: Daron Bishop
Position: Former IG Sargent
Equipment: Carapace Armor, Hell gun, frag/krac grenades, war knife
Background: former 1st Sargent form the Cerium 16th regiment. veteran of many battles, but was just recently joined, 'acquired', by the Inquisition.


----------



## Capt.Al'rahhem (Jan 24, 2009)

(this is my first try at on-line RPing but I figured I'd give it a go)

Name: Corporal Whalid Al'rahhem (of the Thoth Al'rehhems)

Postion: Special Weapons Support Squad Trooper

Former Regiment: 4th Thoth Mechanised Infantry 

Equipment: Plama Gun*, Las Pistol, Combat Knife, Flak Armor, 4 Photonic Fuel Cells (PG ammo), 2 Las power packs

Backround: A young desert raider in a freshly Thithed regiment from Thoth (a planet conquered by Lord Commander Solar Macharius and ruled by the decendents of Capt. Al'rahhem), Whalid showed a care and respect for his lasgun above and beyond his fellow guardsmen. After this being noticed by his Capt. he was given the "honor" of bearing a Plasma Gun as his squads special weapons trooper. Well not the best shot in the squad his fastidious care of his weapon has keep it, thus far, from malfuntioning.

When his Armored Fist company was picked to guard an archeology dig on a arid planet they thought they had it made. Until the guardians of the tomb were awakened. First the mechanical bugs crawled outta the sand and started eating the armor of the Chimeras. Using his trusty plama gun he manage to keep his squads transport clear, saving as many of the other guardsmen and imperials as they could the made it to the open desert and call for help. When help showed up it turned out to be an Ordo Xenos Inquisitor who order his squad back into the tomb area to "test" some teleport disruptors and to capture a disabled Necron for study and testing. After most of the squad were flayed try to tag a Necron with a disruptor, Whalid's plasma gun manage to knock enough of them down to get them to fade out. The Inquisitor got his test subjects and was so impressed with Whalid's calmness and courage in a stressfull and strange situation he took him into his retinue.

After his Inquisitor went missing on a mission he was not on, Whalid has been assigned to other Inquisitors of all different Ordos, whenever they need an extra heavy gun. Only Whalids strong faith in Aba Aba Mushira (the Emperor) and his own stoic nature, even under un-natural situations, has keep him sane.

*(if the plasma gun is to powerful a gun to have let me know, I'm not try to go over the top I have just always liked plasma guns. I also know full well it's liable to Get Hot and kill my charactor at some point, I except that also)


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

I'me new to the site, and not to sure if I'm the kind of person you would want for enriching a RP experience, but here goes.

Name:Slate (Although peaple tend to just call em bastard though)
Position: Disgraced IG officer. Former Inquisitor lackey.
Wargear: Bolt Pistol with only 10 hellfire rounds (For special situations where you really want someone dead). Duster (wears old cracked carapace armor underneath). Power sword thats prone to malfunction (Probably why they gave it to a jerk like him in the first place), Combat knife, Grenades (Many different types).
Background: Was a regular imperial guard officer on sum backwater death world where he earned his position from not dying within his first year. Was dismissed when he was alleged to be involved in killing a loyalist space marine when on assignment on Armageddon (By dismissed I mean was to be shot). Lucky he managed to escape capture by leaving known space on some merc ships. He returned to the sector after the merc he signed on with came down with a case of death. Found work with a inquisitor recruiting some fine young men like himself in some merc dive. Ever since he has been signing on with inquisitors since the last one was nice enough not to shoot him when he found out about his history. 
Characteristics: Lazy, funny, hard working (When their ain't no other choice), womanizing, deadly (But only when he is allowed to be the sneaky bastard he is), Oh and prone to drinking/fighting, Also has a red glowing eye (Bionic), Rumored to also have been genetically enhanced (Lies all lies I tells yah)

So all in all a back bencher that does little accept when needed (After all he can't be as useless as he looks if he ain't dead yet)


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Capt.Al'rahhem and LukeValantine, welcome to the roleplay threads forum; very cool to see new faces willing to give this a try. Gotta say, very cool characters you two have come up with; more interesting than something more powerful like an assassin with next to nothing (like lacking appearence or background), or a superhuman/daemon/alien character.

Hey khorneflake, I know this isn't my RP and its not really my call; but come on man. Even if the other characters don't know it in game, give your assassin something in the background area. Don't just keep running to that censored by the inquisition crap. It looks more like you really couldn't give a rats ass, and just want to go with a powerful/killy character.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Name: Mercai
Age: 31
Gender: Female
Appearance: Brown hair, stands about 5’8, has an athletic body and is tanned.
Position: Sister of Silence
Weapons: Bolt pistol and a power sword.
Armour: Carapace
Background: Mercai was born on a hive world as a null. When she was a child a black ship came and screen the planet for psychers. She was discovered by a sister of silence who took her back to the black ship and began her training to use her null powers. After spending years of training she began to track down rouge psychers for the Inquisitor. After several years like all sisters of silence she took the vow of silence. With this vow Mercai gave up talking and now would use sign language. Yet a year after she took this vow her Inquisitor was killed and thus the Inquisition reassigned everyone.
Other Info: Like all sister of silence she is a null making her very effective at hunting down psychers. She has also taken a vow of silence and thus will not talk. Instead she will use sign language to communicate with other people.

(I hope it’s ok if you guys let me make a sister of silence even though they haven’t been seen in a very long time)


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Slate. When no one is looking I am going to steal everyones ammo, beer, and porn... unless someone bigger then me says I shouldn't then I will make damn sure no ones looking.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

I quite like this, if you're not full may i add my charactorI think Slate may have a lot of fun with this
Name: Alabre Brown
Imperial Guardsman
Rank: Private, Close Combat specialist
equipment: Power sword Close compat weapon
Personality: Immensely loyal, Friendly though is not the brightest orc in the bunker.  He will die for his friends and has pulled his sergaent out of many scrapes.  He has won several medals for bravery but is destined to remain a private for ever due to his distinct lack of intelligence

Appearance: Huge.  Stands at 6 foot 7 and solidly built.

Background: Born on Terra itself to a wealthy family who encourage him to go into the government.  Though privelidged he detested the life of high society, where he was distinctly out of place, and prefered to spend his time in the spaceports where his huge size was a bonus.  Once whilst drinking with the captain of a trading vessel he was picked up by the imperial guard and forced to join the army.  He came under the command of Sergaent Savel who trained him.  His shooting was appauling however in combat he was unbeatable, as he is deceptively agile.  Savel trained him as a close combat specialist and upon the completion of his training he was placed in the Terran 56th light infantry.

His platoon was assigned to Armageddon where his close combat abilities were appreciated. He distinguished himself and gained his first medal for bravery when he took up his dead sergaents power weapon to slay a khorne beserker that assailed his retreating squadron. He kept the power sword and still uses it to this day. He still bears the scars or armageddon with great pride though he refuses to talk of it when pressed. 

He was found by the inquisitor when he was returned to terra after being commended for bravery. He was on a routine patrol when he heard a call for assistance. He and his squadron followed the vox call and found and embattered inquisitor Rhys battling cultists. His squad ventured to help him and they were cut down however Alabre had faced stronger foes on armageddon and was ready for their feirce assault. Eventually the inquisitor and his retinue with Alabres managed to cast down the cultists. Alabre was rewarded for his actions and asked to join the inquisitors retinue. He travelled with Rhys for many years however he has joined a new retinue after a mistake with a phsychic power caused the inquisitor to be sucked into the warp


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Slate: Hay Brown keep this on the down low, but I set up a Servo skull to get sum picks of the female crew when their not expecting it..if you catch my drift. So here is the deal I let you get some downloads of the pics if you help me keep the quartermaster busy while I sneak it into their various rooms. Did I mention I will even through in some pics of those battle sisters. Come on how many people can say they saw one of em in the buff ever. Hell back on Terra those would go for a High lords Ransom. What do you have to lose if the Boss mans right this may be where we all get a personal council with the emperor if you catch my drift. Also don't tell anyone, but I kinda shot a Kroot merc at the last port... What don't look at me like that I was defending the captains honor. That bug eyed xeno bastard said the captain was a nutter and that all inquisitors and their goons should be run out of the sector... OK and he owed me seven weeks pay from a bit of gambling I was doing on the side, but that don't change anything .. er also he may not have said anything about the captain and I may or may not have shot him in the back...seven times or so but I still say he had it coming.


----------



## Rafen (Oct 21, 2008)

I would like to apologise for my absence everyone i was on vacation.

I was thinking about the rp this may turn out ot be, I think it would be in all of our best intrests to wait a little more for more people to join to fill in positions as pilot and such and i also thought some things may happen during rp and deaths may accor. But i mean who would want to die i was thinking about making a few +1 people to keep it action-y. it may come to designing more people who "dont fear the reaper" or +1 people who follow your main "guy (or girl)"

also my computer is acting screwy and is sometimes difficult to maintan this recrutment thred at times but i would like to get it up and running soon


----------



## Rafen (Oct 21, 2008)

LukeValantine the whole steal boose ammo and porn? tw of which are ok but lets show a little control 

to everyone else i am atempting to make rules and a chart or whatnot.

hang in there every one (^_^);


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm afraid I'm going to have to drop out. With GCSEs coming up I'm going to spend more time revising and less time on the computer. . .


----------



## Rafen (Oct 21, 2008)

*Impatience*

ok i will explain my leave i was playing video games :gamer2: actually Aq Worlds (you can look mw up Lord _2spaces_ Rafen) i have been neglecting my duty anyone who agrees we should kick this off say I or just post and we could get this started over the week end it is up to yall


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

I. Lets get this rp started!


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Im for it.


----------



## Warped Raptor (Feb 21, 2009)

Hope its not too late for a late entry but, here we go (this is my first)

Name:Augustus Ferdinand
Age:30
Sex:male
Race:Human from the planet Kreig
Physical Description:5 foot
Previous Profession:55th Kreig infantry
Equipment:Standard issue flak vest , body hidden under greatcoat , helmet has added gas mask (immunity to poisons) and is equipped with flamer, laspistol and dagger
History:Fought for 10 years in the 55th kreig infantry under the command of commissar Lukas Metzger , the most notable battle was in the Atria Wilderness Campaign .After the regiment was accused of hiding a cult of nurgle the inquisition became involved, the ripped apart the 55th with ruthless questioning that destroyed the minds of many and most of the rest were shot. Augustus was one of the few men left and as his regiment was destroyed and he was viewed as mentally unstable , he was for want of a better word "entrusted" to the care of Inquisitor Lacertus , he is slightly aggravated to be commanded by someone so experience but he tries to hide this with silence.


----------



## Rafen (Oct 21, 2008)

*For The Emperor*

All are welcome sorry again i have been reading eisenhorn and manga playin Dawn of War "Hellhound Here" cant remember how many times i heard that. Me playing is quite comical sitin in my black lether chair lookin smug or yelling at my troops :ireful2: because they were losing. my baneblade strategy was flawed which consisted of me maxing gaurdsmen and hellhounds with a few Chimeras and a lemen Russ tank with ofcourse a baneblade and parading around the map destroying their HQ and puting one of mine in its place. Simple. But i know what the roman empire felt like. :laugh:
As I digress i am going to start the action thred as soon as i get home. the weekend may bring more from the imagination of yours truly Chris (aka Rafen) i am going to incorperate my chaos god design but cunsulting with my Higher ups (Inquisisitor) he said "not a god but a chaos prince would be more becoming and safe not to alter the 40K universe." i also drew up an inquisitor and altered imperial wepons such as a "Rotating plasma barrel pistol" i would like to upload them sometime. and dont make fun if you think my art sucks.
i would ask you for a drawing of ur charecters and a list But thats too much like D&D and if anyone plays they know it is a B****. 

So i am going to set some ground rules: Unoffical rule guidelines 
1 no god mode no one dies unless u want them to. 
2 NO BLOODY SWEARIN not realy but dont go to crazy.
3 you can have a charecter (2nd one) that can go to chaos or die or whatever.
4 i dont want to go all dungon master and be all like you obtain Blighted Staff, but i want to have some conrol otherthan that go to town unless i hint otherwise.
5 and in charecter small talk is good it is actualy key for explaning background info.
6 Try to stick with a Specialty like recon spying fixin stuff and a secondary and third so it adds a bit of teamkork so everyone gets a turn so there is no domanant one person.
7 if you dont like something and i dont get the hint send me a message or if you have a plot idea or want a cirtain event to happen to a charecter such as finding somthing or the classic i fell in a room with baddies for a epic 1 man fight and whatnot.
8 dont quit through the middle with no warning if you dont want to play i am shure we could find a nice way to kill anone off
9 if everyone isnt here we may have to "pause" and wait for them or schedualed RP times can be placed my schedual is screwy work and functions and such thhings
10Things should be voted appon such as #s 4,6,7,9, so everyone is happy (in this thred votes should take place.)

other than that LETS DO THIS THING


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Alright. This rp is back and running. LETS DO THIS!


----------



## Rafen (Oct 21, 2008)

*Ready Set RP*

:clapping: Hey Look everyone it started :clapping:


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Hey
I expect u have already done this but im pretty sure the delay in the creation of the action thread means some people have forgotten about it
currently we have 5 regular posters. Im sure if u sent a message a few more people would post


----------



## Rafen (Oct 21, 2008)

*I Am Hurt*

I am angerier than a preganant umbrella sales person :headbutt: WHO IS BAD AT SELLING STUFF:angry: AAAAAAAAAAUUUUUGGGGHHHHHHHH. Eh-em anyway i am rater excited about the thread being there but everyone has taken a LEFT TURN DOWN LAZY STREET and are negelecting there posting duties i WILL mail them this somewhat angry message :rtfm: stating THAT THIS THREAD AINT DEAD:suicide:!


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

I've been posting. It just seems we don't have much to post about.


----------



## Rafen (Oct 21, 2008)

I want you all to well right now have a "free time" where you explane who you are what u do and what not


----------



## Rafen (Oct 21, 2008)

*d(^-^)b*

Ok a preformance review how am i doing with this thing so far


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Your asking us to give you a performance review even though we haven't seen any action. You also do realize you spelled performance wrong. Well since you ask for one I have to say good since your the first person I've meet to ask for one.


----------



## Rafen (Oct 21, 2008)

*I know my spelling is wrong*

i want people to be active even tho there charecters arent


----------



## Rafen (Oct 21, 2008)

*Post*

Rawr Post!


----------



## Pater Mooneye (Jun 10, 2009)

yo Rafen is it too late to join?


----------



## Pater Mooneye (Jun 10, 2009)

yo anyone here?


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

I believe this thread is dead unless Rafen is taking a break of some kind or having problems. It has happened before but right now their is no activity in this rp.


----------



## Pater Mooneye (Jun 10, 2009)

he is having some problems but he should be on soon


----------

